# Whammie must be on drugs SPEC V teaser pics



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ok as soom of you know Whammie has been trying to sell his Spec V for a while. Well when I first saw it I was like damn this dude is only 30 minutes away from me I'll check it out. Damn that car is better then Viagra is the only thing I could think of....BOING!

some teasers:




























It rained when I brought it home and took it too work so its dirty.

When I get it cleaned up and more pics uploaded, I'll post the 56K of doom for everyone.



Convo with the00alty (Rafik's new S/N)


QizilBash87: lol tell me u got it
Xbrandon 502X: YES
QizilBash87: AWESOME MAN CONGRATS!!!!!!!
Xbrandon 502X: you know what else I got?
QizilBash87: what
Xbrandon 502X: a fucking nail in my tire
QizilBash87: already?
Xbrandon 502X: SHUT UP
Xbrandon 502X: lol
QizilBash87: lol sorry to say this but: owned
Xbrandon 502X: and the ONLY thing he couldn't find to give me....
QizilBash87: was?
Xbrandon 502X: the lug nut key
QizilBash87: ooooooo
QizilBash87: lol major owned


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

haha nice man, u started a thread about this, and included our convo


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Those are pics of your b14.............


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm seeing the b15 pics...

if your talking about my CD site 1st page only has 3 pics, all I have right now. It will take a while for me to completly convert the site over to the spec.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

er well if you see the b14 pics try here:

www.cardomain.com/id/xbrandonx


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

niiiiiiiiiiiiice. good pic on a ride :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> niiiiiiiiiiiiice. good pic on a ride :thumbup:


so are you seeing pics of the b15? I guess it may just be pete then.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> so are you seeing pics of the b15? I guess it may just be pete then.


im sure it is..........my pc blows.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

wtf? I'm seeing a b14 too...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

try the link. www.cardomain.com/id/xbrandonx

work on there?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ok fine then if you see my b14 instead of the spec, you get 1 teaser pic instaed of 3


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ why are you showing us a pic of your stromung exhaust?





























haha! im joking, that one shows up. looks SECKSAY!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ^ why are you showing us a pic of your stromung exhaust?
> 
> 
> 
> haha! im joking, that one shows up. looks SECKSAY!




No I knew that one was gonna work cuz it wasn't off my CD site, I loaded it staight to my photobucket site.

if it ever stops raining I'll get that damn tired plugged, wash it up take more update my CD site. Hopefully the spec pics will eventully show up for everyone taht is seeing the old pics.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

from wha i see tha car looks hott...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I see that I likey. You may want to washey.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I see one of the worst put together threads EVAAAR... Nice car but next time just post the damn pics..


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You need to reupload all of the pics onto photobucket. I am seeing your old b14 as well.
Only one of the spec, the gas door, and drivers side profile.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

is this it?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Is it just the pics or does that car have some seriously scratched up paint?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

just dirt. Its been raining here for 3 days now...not hard, just hard enough that when you drive you get it filthy.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> just dirt. Its been raining here for 3 days now...not hard, just hard enough that when you drive you get it filthy.


that's a relief...looked like it was driven through bushes,,,


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> that's a relief...looked like it was driven through bushes,,,


yes it does. thats why I havn't take many pics. As soon as the rain and cold front are gone, I'll have my 128 MB memory card full.

few more teasers up on my CD site
www.cardomin.com/id/xbrandonx





































Nothing special on the plate, just got the PLZ, the #'s have no meaning to me though.











Still a few more on the site, not many but those are some of my favs.

LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS STILL SEEING THE B14, except on page 9 of course.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

So now you are the owner of my evil twin car hehe :thumbup: (I like to think of mine being a little more evil but you get the point  )

I was wondering who bought the car off of Josh and I knew it was somebody local but I didn't know who.

Congrats on your purchase. So what are your plans for the car or are you just leaving it as it is?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS STILL SEEING THE B14, except on page 9 of course.


i have no idea wtf my computer is doing (or it could be the firewall) but now i see :redx: ill just look on the CD site. :cheers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i have no idea wtf my computer is doing (or it could be the firewall) but now i see :redx: ill just look on the CD site. :cheers:


the first 3 pics are down,and I uploaded EVERYTHING again 1/2 way down the page from the CD site.

IS EVERYTHING WORKING FOR EVERYONE EXCEPT MY ORIGINAL POST?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

OneFastStanza said:


> So now you are the owner of my evil twin car hehe :thumbup: (I like to think of mine being a little more evil but you get the point  )
> 
> I was wondering who bought the car off of Josh and I knew it was somebody local but I didn't know who.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase. So what are your plans for the car or are you just leaving it as it is?


OMFG, I've been thinkning what else there is TO do. I'm thinking I may get the crystal headlights, CF eyebrows and then I am kinda stumped on where to go.

I was thinking about a steering wheel as well, but I don't wanna lose my cruise so thats also gonna be questionalbe.

really, it'll be a while before I can do too much, gotta get used to making a car payment again and make sure that everything is gonna flow allright.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> the first 3 pics are down,and I uploaded EVERYTHING again 1/2 way down the page from the CD site.
> 
> IS EVERYTHING WORKING FOR EVERYONE EXCEPT MY ORIGINAL POST?


lol, im going to keep it simple and just say yes.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Photobucket, use it, live it, love it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok, i can see them now.








as for things to do, the only flaw i can find is the calipers.....go either big brake with after market calipers or take these off, sand them smooth (the paint is filling the divot just sand off the rough spots) and then put another coat og G2 on.....niiiiiiice and smooth.

how do those sparcos feel?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I've heard that with the big break upgrade, that stopping power in the spec is too much unless your autocrossing. I'm not a huge fan of the color, I may have them sanded and match the exterior color of the paint.

oh yea pete, the sparcos are AMAZING. They have that nasa memory foam shit so its awsome.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^awsome. im thinking about getting one for the drivers side.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ^awsome. im thinking about getting one for the drivers side.


I love them. The back seats have them too, but there is ALOT more of the material and are far more comfy, even though only the bitch middle seat is available


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

page one (exterior is done)

expect each page to be done every day or so.



ps, if you missed it click the pic for more pics.


----------

